

How does Rescuetime work? - zindlerb

I am learning programming and I am trying to figure out how Rescuetime has a client that can detect what programs are open and report them to a website.<p>If anyone has some explanations that would be great!
======
zindlerb
Here is a link to the website for those who haven't heard of it:

[https://www.rescuetime.com&#x2F](https://www.rescuetime.com&#x2F);

